# MASetupCleaner.exe



## ramakanta (Mar 1, 2013)

today ,when i turn on my computer i have a message displayed called MASetupCleaner.exe requesting permission install in my computer, what is it ? I locate it in system32 folder, i have scanned this file with my Anti-virus . normal , this is not a virus . actually what is it??? is it safe to install or not ??? thank you.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't know its exact usage, but it is something related to Samsung Kies.
It is safe.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> today ,when i turn on my computer i have a message displayed called MASetupCleaner.exe requesting permission install in my computer, what is it ? I locate it in system32 folder, i have scanned this file with my Anti-virus . normal , this is not a virus . actually what is it??? is it safe to install or not ??? thank you.


Delete it, forget it.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Mar 1, 2013)

Scan that file with www.virustotal.com


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2013)

yep, it comes with some samsung softwares .. if Op has uninstalled any recent software from samsung product he better re-install or do a fresh install of that software again or remove the starup entry using msconfig or any other 3rd party app.


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> yep, it comes with some samsung softwares .. if Op has uninstalled any recent software from samsung product he better re-install or do a fresh install of that software again or remove the starup entry using msconfig or any other 3rd party app.



yes , i have uninstall samsung Kies due to bulky software and slow my system.


----------



## z3rO (Mar 2, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> yes , i have uninstall samsung Kies due to bulky software and slow my system.



Use 3rd party uninstallers like Revo Uninstaller to completely get rid of such software..


----------

